# Status 315 aerial booster unit



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

The booster unit on my Status 315 aerial recently failed, it was new and had only been used a couple of times. Grade UK replaced it very promptly without any quibble. However I used the new unit over Easter and it has also failed ( red light goes dim and booster does not work). The unit was fitted by my dealer and is powered from the 12 volt system. Has anyone else experienced this problem and is there anything I can do to stop it happening again. Grade UK have just said send it back again and they will replace it again.

Nogin

Update 23042007

I checked voltage both on hook up and just battery (13.8v & 13.4v) range for booster according to Grade is 12 - 20v.
Checked all aerial wire connections ie no outer wires touching central core wire.
Replacement unit received from Grade after only six working days (can't fault their warranty service).
Unit fitted and working fine, here's hoping this one lasts?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nogin,

that is strange to have two go like this, I would suggest it's something to do with the wiring the dealer installed, I would take it back and get them to check, explaining fully what has happened.

I have not heard of these causing problems and as far as I'm concerned they seem very reliable.

I'm assuming when you say the booster goes dim the rest of the electrics still work...may seem a silly question, but we need as much detail as possible.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Any other members have an idea what could cause this? Nogin has contacted me and said all other electrics are fine.

Seems a strange coincidence for two new units to fail in this way :? 

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nogin ( and MHS Rob)

The 315 aerial has a power pack which supplies the 315 aerial with electrical power via the co-ax cable ( so power goes up the cable to a built in amplifier and the TV signal comes down it :wink: ) ... at the Grade website there is technical help for this unit which suggests that failure of the LED to light can be caused by a damaged cable that leads from the power pack to the aerial...

See Here <<< Link to Grade Help

If the power unit has failed twice now I would begin to suspect that there is some other problem...in the cable leading to the 315 or the 315 head unit itself...

Mike

P.S. check very carefully that none of the braids of the outer of the coax come into contact with the inner wire in any of the coax plugs that connect to the power unit. It is very easy to miss one strand that may be shorting the plug.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

First thing I would check would be voltage at the feed to this unit,(with engine running) it may just be possible that the battery charging circuit has been used, and an over voltage has caused the problem,
failing that scenario third time lucky seems the only way to go and faulty units are to blame
Geo


----------

